

Ask HN: Inverse of SendGrid.com - DLarsen

SendGrid replaces _outbound_ email infrastructure.  I'm interested in something similar for _inbound_ email.  The key is that I need to be able to create and delete accounts through a simple API.  The use case is that I want to setup emails as an intake to my app.  The emails will only ever be read by machines, so a full-featured hosted email solution is not necessary.  Rackspace offers a $2/mailbox per month solution.  A per/inbox price is probably not viable.  Something with (nearly) unlimited accounts where you pay more for more storage is much preferred.<p>(Why don't I just setup my own box?  A slick cloud service could potentially get me going much quicker.)
======
thegoleffect
SendGrid also has their Parse API which handles parsing inbound email.

<http://wiki.sendgrid.com/doku.php?id=parse_api>

